# The Official Driver TAG program, TAG you're it!



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

NOW INTRODUCING THE DRIVER TAG PROGRAM... Everyone must begin the new program - even though there are fare cuts- every driver must sing it like a mantra- the tips are great, always always- the tips are great! Even in casual conversation - tell everyone, the tips are great. This is the OFFICIAL DRIVER TAG PROGRAM. 

We can not wait for UBER to change we have to start this change ourselves! I do it all the time- 4 out of 5 fares are tipping me so, this is working! From now on, the THE TIPS ARE GREAT! THATS THE ONE THING WE CAN COUNT ON, THE TIPS ARE GREAT! Ask every driver Have you heard about the TAG PROGRAM? It works man! Make it so.

We as drivers can do this today to change things- and for those naysayers- back the f*ck off! 
Don't try and shut this down because then you are hurting my income, every drivers potential income, TAG MAN, you must be loyal to TAG, Tips are great. 

This will start in your car- and spread to your passengers, then to your city and then from city to city- just tell them, every one of them- TIPS ARE GREAT. 

The tag program will be fully implemented in every city before you know it. Start today, and we can not stop - tell every single driver you know to start using the TAG program. Then tell every single passenger, every single rider, every single friend, tell them, YES, I DRIVE FOR UBER- and when they ask but what about the no tips policy- just tell them- "I know man, can you believe it, this is awesome, I drive and THE TIPS ARE GREAT. CASH OR SQUARE, Tips are Great! 

Tell every driver to start the TAG program, tell every passenger the tips are great. Tips are great. TAG your it. Make it so, Tips are great! 

I promise you- this will have an effect, a drastic effect- tell every driver you meet about TAG, this is now the DRIVERS official position on tipping - cash or square- TAG, TIPS ARE GREAT! TAG, you're it, tips are great!


----------



## BulletTrain (Jan 9, 2015)

MrsUberJax, you are a ****ing genius! Thanks millions!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Ah, reverse psychology!

New line is, "I couldn't do it without all the tips."

F*(& Uber's policy...I've graciously accepted all tips forever.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Goober said:


> Ah, reverse psychology!
> 
> New line is, "I couldn't do it without all the tips."
> 
> F*(& Uber's policy...I've graciously accepted all tips forever.


Oh, and 1* any service person who does not tip. I mentioned that to pax tonight and they totally understood. They asked me what I rated ppl down for.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Seriously though, I got tipped a lot more than usual this evening, over 10% of earnings which is very rare. Mentioning that casually will pressure a lot of people into tipping.

Sample new line: "All of the sudden out of nowhere, my tips have exploded! It's great! I used to get tipped by less than 5% of passengers and now it's netting nearly 50% of my profit margins."


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Every driver should have change for $20 and a square reader in their car at all times. It's time to create positive change within the ranks. https://squareup.com/


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow, such a great idea, and from a woman too!

Ooops, did I type that out loud?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Wow, such a great idea, and from a woman too!
> 
> Ooops, did I type that out loud?


I had the same thought! Like, of course, "A woman figured out and suggested this before me! (Why am I sooo STUPID?)" Girls always know how to rake in the tips!!!! Not fair! 

But yeah, you gotta have a Square reader....and don't forget to mention how trustworthy Square is, remind that it will show up as the name of your business, etc.


----------



## BulletTrain (Jan 9, 2015)

Okay, my fellow compatriots, then the "Tipping Dog & Pony Show" it is!
How about this one?:
"How are things now? Well, last night was amazing! I think our riders are finally beginning to realize that drivers haven't made any money since Labor Day -- I had over $100 in tips last night for just 8 trips! One of my regulars even tipped me 40 bucks! I am so grateful to my riders! Finally, the tips are great!"
(Notice every sentence ends in an exclamation point! -lol)


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

"With the influx of drivers from the pre-new-years-eve hiring spree and the newly reduced fares, the tips are the only thing saving my ass!"


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Goober said:


> I had the same thought! Like, of course, "A woman figured out and suggested this before me! (Why am I sooo STUPID?)" Girls always know how to rake in the tips!!!! Not fair!
> 
> But yeah, you gotta have a Square reader....and don't forget to mention how trustworthy Square is, remind that it will show up as the name of your business, etc.


Got my Square reader, used it when I drove a cab. It's logged a lot of bucks for me.

You have to admit, she had one fantastic idea!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Arent you worried that your fickle and now disgruntled customers will complain to uber that you took away from their "five star experience" and rate you accordingly. And before you jump down my throat, im not trying to nay-say you. Its just ive heard this has happened.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

MrsUberJax, are you, by any chance , married to *THE* Uber Jax?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

If you would rather not participate in the TAG program for fear that your pax, friends, and others would be "fickle" and would rather not like to hear how happy you are with the great tips that you earn when driving with Uber, then feel free to op out. I would ask however that you refrain from badmouthing the TAG program. This has been tested and approved by drivers nationwide. It is a successful way to increase individual driver income, this educates the passengers about how happy and thankful drivers are when they receive great tips, and this creates positive change within the driver community. No downside here.

Negative on the Married to UberJax. We just happen to share the same last name.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh dont worry, I wont be saying anything to my pax about it. Im an ex uber driver. Uber and I dont share the same values. And like I said im not trying to nay- say. Just asking a question


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Check out the square reader on your own. No links to square allowed. Thanks. The policy at Square, say's they value everyone's privacy. We don't share buyer information with the exception of contact information entered to complete purchases made through your online store or Square Order. For Square Register transactions, any collection of your customers' names, emails, or other personally identifiable information will have to occur outside of Square. You can purchase a square reader at Walgreens, CVS or Staples. Paypal and others have the same type of credit card processing unit that connects to your personal phone and does not require a business or a tax i.d. number. TAG, you're it.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> MrsUberJax, are you, by any chance , married to *THE* Uber Jax?


She's his mom. Got all the brains in the family.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Goober said:


> Girls always know how to rake in the tips!!!! Not fair!


Not true!


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Great idea MrsUberJax. You are the Liberte of this Uber revolution. By the way, great avatar.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

suewho said:


> Arent you worried that your fickle and now disgruntled customers will complain to uber that you took away from their "five star experience" and rate you accordingly. And before you jump down my throat, im not trying to nay-say you. Its just ive heard this has happened.


At this point, who would give a shit?


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Im gonna try it out.


----------



## RVAdoug (Dec 20, 2014)

I am just beginning. I noticed the square reader requires your business I D number. Could I just put in my social security number until I get my I.D. number?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm in.....what do we have to lose. The Tips Are Great and without them I wouldn't be able to do this job.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Square is just a suggestion, you can use anything you want, or go with cash only, just make sure you have change & yes, you do not need to have a business or tax I.D. number for square, use paypal if you want, they have these little payment processors for your cellphones at walgreens folks. They are $10 and the company will reimburse you for that once you open your account.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

What if other places start to implement the TAG program? You go to McDonald's and the guy behind the counter tells you "job doesn't pay much but the Tips Are Great". Or you go to the dentist "Obamacare is killing us. I don't think we could stay in business if it weren't for the tips". You on board with that?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

What I've been doing is simple....

When people ask about tips...I say a lot of my customers tip...and I flip open a compartment on my dashboard and pull out a wad of cash and tell them this is from today. More and more people are tipping.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Roogy said:


> What if other places start to implement the TAG program? You go to McDonald's and the guy behind the counter tells you "job doesn't pay much but the Tips Are Great". Or you go to the dentist "Obamacare is killing us. I don't think we could stay in business if it weren't for the tips". You on board with that?


I don't believe in tipping. I think it is an employer cop out. There is no argument that can be made for it today.

Funny thing is...I tip better than anyone I know. Even the people who can pay cash for everything I own. My breakfast tab was $10 this morning. I tip $5 on that. It does vary with the size of the group. That being said I recently changed how and who I tip.

Now I only tip waitstaff and if stay in one place more than one night, the maids if there is a room cleaning service. No one else. I carry my own bags places. As for the tip...it's no longer based on the amount of the check. The labor involved is the same if you bring me a $10 dollar breakfast or a $20 dinner. Neither involves more labor or involvement than the other. Also, at places I eat at on a regular basis, I tip those who don't get tipped directly. Lucy cleared tables and would refill drinks. Arguably the one of the hardest working people in that place. So every now and then I would tip her directly. Occasionally she didn't even know it. I also request specific waitstaff at the places I go on a regular basis.

So far, the people I deal with like it.


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

What all Uber drivers need is a way for people to tip like on the LYFT App, Riders get a box after the
ride where they can add an optional tip along with their rating, so obviously it can be done and people
can still do a cashless trip. Also many riders falsely believe they are already tipping as they saw an optional 
box on the account page but what most don't realize is that the 20% changeable tip percentage only
applies to Uber Taxi ( Taxi's using uber app for payment like in New York City). So all drivers need to
email Uber and demand a tipping option on the app!!!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Struggling Actor said:


> What all Uber drivers need is a way for people to tip like on the LYFT App, Riders get a box after the
> ride where they can add an optional tip along with their rating, so obviously it can be done and people
> can still do a cashless trip. Also many riders falsely believe they are already tipping as they saw an optional
> box on the account page but what most don't realize is that the 20% changeable tip percentage only
> ...


I think its gone beyond "reaching out" to uber. They say they're working on it but still after 6 months nothing. So its obviously total bs.
how hard would it be for their techs to do it?
So if you want your tips, youre going to have to take matters into your own hands, or, wait for the outcome of the lawsuit.


----------



## alpllc (Nov 30, 2014)

i have to ask, what is your offer here?

seems like an advice to carry phone card processors, thats it ?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

alpllc said:


> i have to ask, what is your offer here?
> 
> seems like an advice to carry phone card processors, thats it ?


please read the thread before asking a question like that


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

suewho said:


> please read the thread before asking a question like that


What?!!! You expect someone to actually read a few posts before posting/asking a question? I'm shocked.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, I know its asking a lot... but sometimes I just cant help myself.....


----------



## alpllc (Nov 30, 2014)

Both of you sarcastic idiots , I have read the thread. I must admit , there is not much it offers, except a sentence, tips are great...

So can anyone answer, what is this "program" about ?

Who doesn't know by now , about the option to carry cell phone credit card processors anyways.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

You, my friend are the idiot. TAG is an acronym for tips are great( know what an acronym is right?)
its what youre supposed to say in conversation when you're driving passengers around. Its supposed to encourage more riders to tip you.


----------



## alpllc (Nov 30, 2014)

Sue, 

You are incompetent, and not worth anymore attention.

You could not answer my question, and now ou are playing the only game u know, sarcastic forum troll game.

As for the rest, my question stemmed from the simple curiosity of why is this thing called a program. And as far as I am concerned, there are no answers.

You can not call anything a program unless you are offering something. It's a shame what Empty Internet advertisement and manipulations got into your brains and convince you that anything with acronyms is cool and worth asking for people's valuable time.

You guys deserve to be herded by travis


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Also, someone on here mentioned to register for Tip Easy. It's really simple, a mobile tipping app. Pax can find you by your proximity to them and send an auto tip. They can set it up during the ride if they don't have an account yet.

I have gotten larger tips with my square reader. This is how it looks...it used to say 5, 10, 20 but the frequency of the charges seems to put the most common to the top. They can also type in any amount, or hit the number twice for multiples, or hit more than one number. So $5 hit twice pays you $10, or hitting $10 plus $5 pays you $15.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I could answer your question, and in fact I did in the end. I am not incompetent, but hey you're entitled to your opinion.
you called me a sarcastic idiot, and I responded. Thirdly I am an ex uber driver, so travis wont be herding ME any time soon, and last but not least I didnt start this "program" or whatever you or anybody else wants to call it, so dont shoot the messenger.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

alpllc said:


> You could not answer my question, and now ou are playing the only game u know, sarcastic forum troll game.


Actually @alpllc the "system" is so simple and easy to understand that most of us can't fathom why YOU aren't able to grasp it and are asking for a "connect-the-dot" explanation. Try reading the posts again....or don't.....it doesn't really matter to me. I personally think the TAG system is an excellent SIMPLE approach that will garner more tips....with or without a card reader. But....if you have a BETTER method/system that is working consistently for you.....trot it out. I'm sure most of us would love to hear a better idea for getting tips.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

alpllc said:


> Both of you sarcastic idiots , I have read the thread. I must admit , there is not much it offers, except a sentence, tips are great...
> 
> So can anyone answer, what is this "program" about ?
> 
> Who doesn't know by now , about the option to carry cell phone credit card processors anyways.


NOW INTRODUCING THE DRIVER TAG PROGRAM... Everyone must begin the new program - even though there are fare cuts- every driver must sing it like a mantra- the tips are great, always always- the tips are great! Even in casual conversation - tell everyone, the tips are great. This is the OFFICIAL DRIVER TAG PROGRAM.

Here is the quote from the original post. The last sentance being " this is the official driver tag program"

Could it be any clearer?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

alpllc said:


> Sue,
> 
> You are incompetent, and not worth anymore attention.
> 
> ...


Please go back to the original post and read it slowly, word by word. Maybe then you will u n d e r s t a n d. And if you think some of us deserve th be herded by Travis perhaps you could get some reading lessons from him. I have heard he is good with children


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

This seems like a great idea..but you should also cite specific examples like..I picked up X and he was drunk and a pain..but he tipped me..X amount..

Also if they tell you they tell you their job..or where they are from..or the neighborhood they live...cite an example like..oh I picked someone from this neighborhood and she tipped me..X..AMOUNT.. it will now make it personal.. they may hate to tip..but if you say well your neighbor tipped me $9..she may tip you $10..

Just like during Christmas with some neighbors competing to have the nicer Christmas lights..etc..


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

alpllc said:


> i have to ask, what is your offer here?
> 
> seems like an advice to carry phone card processors, thats it ?


I think you may have uber for brains


----------



## YellowAntennaBall (Sep 21, 2014)

I think this idea is freaking brilliant. I'm in 100%.
Last night my tips WERE better than usual. $85 on top of $185 gross.
About 50% of my riders still ask how do I like driving for Uber. So now I can honestly say the tips are great!

I think we do need to come up with a way to clarify that it is the cash/square tips that are great and not the (uberTaxi) tips that the riders mistakenly think they are giving thru the app.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

YellowAntennaBall said:


> I think this idea is freaking brilliant. I'm in 100%.
> Last night my tips WERE better than usual. $85 on top of $185 gross.
> About 50% of my riders still ask how do I like driving for Uber. So now I can honestly say the tips are great!
> 
> I think we do need to come up with a way to clarify that it is the cash/square tips that are great and not the (uberTaxi) tips that the riders mistakenly think they are giving thru the app.


Try the cash tips i receive are great


----------



## wayne (Jan 5, 2015)

What does everyone think would be a good reply to a Pax that states they thought the tip was already included in the fare - without it affecting your rating?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

wayne said:


> What does everyone think would be a good reply to a Pax that states they thought the tip was already included in the fare - without it affecting your rating?


Tell the PAX..that the option to include the tip has to be activated by uber..and they have to contact them..in the meantime..tell them they can tip in cash..


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Wayne: Great Question. When a passenger asks about the "tips are included" statement... you really have to quickly judge if the pax is "really" asking the question or challenging you... If they are challenging you - leave it alone.. you won't sway them and if you force the issue it won't go well. On the other hand, when a pax is genuinely confused, about the percentage in the application or the policy. I explain the UBERTAXI vs. UberX function on the app. Briefly of course. I always agree with them that it is confusing.....but then I quickly clarify - and say that UBER fares do not include tips - I quote the actual UBER position that "Tips are not required" but then I lightheartedly "agree" with them, that tips are not required anywhere... but "everyone" knows better than that... you always tip your service providers...and then move the conversation on... these are just suggestions.. I'm sure others have more suggestions... I use a lighthearted tone if they are really questioning.. and ultimately no matter what.... I tell each passenger that the "Tips are Great!". . they get it.. they always get it. You won't sway everyone.. some will use the "ignorance" factor to skip out... but most pax, most pax that have ALWAYS tipped their cabbies, their bartenders, their waitresses, their bellmen, & their hairdressers, they get it, often feel embarrassed, and If they don't tip you.. they will tip the next driver. It works, it works, it works. TAG, you're it, drivers. "TIPS ARE GREAT."


----------



## Michaela (Dec 16, 2014)

Love it. And I'm gonna leave my Square card reader plugged into my phone on my dashboard...or maybe I'll use the PayPal one since it's larger and more noticeable. I also just signed up on the TipEasy app.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I just go straight with my passengers and tell them Uber lies or intentionally creates a misbelief about tips so the service is cheaper at the drivers' expense. I also add that there is a legal case right now going on the tipping policy and Uber fights hard to hide emails from prosecutors regarding the internal company communications on tips. If Uber has nothing to hide, why is all this drama about tipping?

I explain to them that UberX Fare is Base Fare + Time + Mile and nothing else. 

If they are still not convinced, I tell them the shortest trip being $4.00 which nets the driver with $2.40, where do they think the tip is? Basically, if they are dumb or ignorant enough to still think a short trip that typically takes 20 minutes and nets a driver $2.40 actually includes the tip, I cannot argue with these kinds of people.

Usually passengers bring up the tip subject. I then had to go with my rant/vent/education piece.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> NOW INTRODUCING THE DRIVER TAG PROGRAM... Everyone must begin the new program - even though there are fare cuts- every driver must sing it like a mantra- the tips are great, always always- the tips are great! Even in casual conversation - tell everyone, the tips are great. This is the OFFICIAL DRIVER TAG PROGRAM.
> 
> We can not wait for UBER to change we have to start this change ourselves! I do it all the time- 4 out of 5 fares are tipping me so, this is working! From now on, the THE TIPS ARE GREAT! THATS THE ONE THING WE CAN COUNT ON, THE TIPS ARE GREAT! Ask every driver Have you heard about the TAG PROGRAM? It works man! Make it so.
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE BEST IDEA EVER POSTED ON THIS FORUM!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey there Mr. Shark, the TAG Program has just begun but will be moving quickly to the main stream. Please spread the word to your colleagues here on the forum so we can keep this thread at or near the top. Thank you for your support. All are welcome to include the TAGline " TAG, you're it! on any relevant website, email signature, twitter account, Facebook account, or other social media tool. Marketing programs to begin shortly. TAG, You're It!


----------



## beebee8 (Jan 10, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Wow, such a great idea, and from a woman too!
> 
> Ooops, did I type that out loud?


Calm down now, DriverJ.


----------



## alpllc (Nov 30, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Actually @alpllc the "system" is so simple and easy to understand that most of can't fathom why YOU aren't able to grasp it and are asking for a "connect-the-dot" explanation. Try reading the posts again....or don't.....it doesn't really matter to me. I personally think the TAG system is an excellent SIMPLE approach that will garner more tips....with or without a card reader. But....if you have a BETTER method/system that is working consistently for you.....trot it out. I'm sure most of us would love to hear a better idea for getting tips.





unter ling said:


> Please go back to the original post and read it slowly, word by word. Maybe then you will u n d e r s t a n d. And if you think some of us deserve th be herded by Travis perhaps you could get some reading lessons from him. I have heard he is good with children


you people are really incompetent.

ALL I WAS TRYING TO ASK YOU WAS; ''WHATS SO SPECIAL ABOUT THIS SO CALLED PROGRAM ? ....

None, Zero, Zilch...I have owned a reader since before I start joining the herd. If you haven't figure out ways to get tips from your passengers by now, and you are excited by someone else telling you how to do it in a level 1 advertising language, well so be it.

Enjoy the silence...


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

alpllc said:


> you people are really incompetent.
> 
> ALL I WAS TRYING TO ASK YOU WAS; ''WHATS SO SPECIAL ABOUT THIS SO CALLED PROGRAM ? ....
> 
> ...


This is on you, who is unable to grasp the idea..


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> Hey there Mr. Shark, the TAG Program has just begun but will be moving quickly to the main stream. Please spread the word to your colleagues here on the forum so we can keep this thread at or near the top. Thank you for your support. All are welcome to include the TAGline " TAG, you're it! on any relevant website, email signature, twitter account, Facebook account, or other social media tool. Marketing programs to begin shortly. TAG, You're It!


What exactly are involved with these marketing programs? Why are you suggesting members using the tagline on any relevant website, email signature, twitter account, facebook account or other social media tool? Who or what are you advertising for, and what are you planning to sell?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

alpllc said:


> you people are really incompetent.
> 
> ALL I WAS TRYING TO ASK YOU WAS; ''WHATS SO SPECIAL ABOUT THIS SO CALLED PROGRAM ? ....
> 
> ...


You still here? Why?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

alpllc said:


> Enjoy the silence...


How great would this be? Does this mean you're done embarrassing yourself and are going to quit posting?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> If you would rather not participate in the TAG program for fear that your pax, friends, and others would be "fickle" and would rather not like to hear how happy you are with the great tips that you earn when driving with Uber, then feel free to op out. I would ask however that you refrain from badmouthing the TAG program. This has been tested and approved by drivers nationwide. It is a successful way to increase individual driver income, this educates the passengers about how happy and thankful drivers are when they receive great tips, and this creates positive change within the driver community. No downside here.
> 
> Negative on the Married to UberJax. We just happen to share the same last name.


Who are the drivers that have tested this and approved it nationwide? What exactly are you trying to sell here?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Roogy said:


> What if other places start to implement the TAG program? You go to McDonald's and the guy behind the counter tells you "job doesn't pay much but the Tips Are Great". Or you go to the dentist "Obamacare is killing us. I don't think we could stay in business if it weren't for the tips". You on board with that?


Dentists make a heap more than a UBERX driver.

Then again a McDonald's worker clears and earns more than a UBERX driver.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am going to use the TAG program: "**** Are Great!"

I have always thought about that and now I have an acronym for it.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I drive uber for the tips. Got a 5 spot this morning.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Also, someone on here mentioned to register for Tip Easy. It's really simple, a mobile tipping app. Pax can find you by your proximity to them and send an auto tip. They can set it up during the ride if they don't have an account yet.
> 
> I have gotten larger tips with my square reader. This is how it looks...it used to say 5, 10, 20 but the frequency of the charges seems to put the most common to the top. They can also type in any amount, or hit the number twice for multiples, or hit more than one number. So $5 hit twice pays you $10, or hitting $10 plus $5 pays you $15.
> 
> View attachment 3589


I'm setting mine up as 1,000 1,500 and 2,000 dolls tip. Only takes 1 tip a week to make me happy


----------



## alpllc (Nov 30, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Who are the drivers that have tested this and approved it nationwide? What exactly are you trying to sell here?


i asked this question in the first page, none of you sheeps were able to bring any answer to the table.


----------



## alpllc (Nov 30, 2014)

long story short, having a credit card reader for your phone would help you increase your tips, however not drastically, as the riders already have a preconceived idea about not tipping, thanks to ubers unfair policy.

other than that, you can call it TAG, TAP,ZAP, BAT, CAT, DOG, whatever... you MUST HAVE some concept, not only empty titles.


----------



## toolian (Jan 15, 2015)

What would you suggest it be called?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

There are 10,000 UBER drivers in this country we have a selected sample of drivers who have tried using the TAG program when communicating with their pax, and this program is working effectively. TAG does not need to convince you or any other single driver that this works, Everyone has the option to opt out. We are working on behalf of all drivers - we certainly don't answer to any one driver - you or any one else for that matter. . If you don't want to believe that it has been tested and approved then feel free to opt out. Have a nice evening.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I told a pax once that NYE was slow, but one guy tipped me $30 because he felt bad, I think, for having me drive him all the way out to (the middle of nowhere). The drunk dude was fun, but he called me out: "I bet you work that story into every conversation! You're just working me for a tip." Lmao. He was laughing and joking and he did tip me anyway.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> There are 10,000 UBER drivers in this country we have a selected sample of drivers who have tried using the TAG program when communicating with their pax, and this program is working effectively. TAG does not need to convince you or any other single driver that this works, Everyone has the option to opt out. We are working on behalf of all drivers - we certainly don't answer to any one driver - you or any one else for that matter. . If you don't want to believe that it has been tested and approved then feel free to opt out. Have a nice evening.


Can you provide the test data, how big was the sample group, where was it done?

Also who is the we that did this testing?

It appears you are the front for some organization? Which organization is it?

Its not a matter of opting in or out its about you being honest about this

How can you claim this to be official program, who has officially endorsed it?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

alpllc said:


> i asked this question in the first page, none of you sheeps were able to bring any answer to the table.


The idea is a good one IMO. If you have a problem with her calling it a "program" then just consider it a good suggestion, a good idea.

The basic idea is to employ the power of positive thinking and a positive attitude to basically turn lemons into lemonade, so to speak. It has been my experience that you get far better tips, and trips, and future business (referrals, repeat business, etc) by projecting a positive attitude as opposed to spilling all the ugliness out of your soul at any opportunity. Pax don't want to hear the ugly sad stories, leave that for your weekly confessional on Sunday if you are into that, or your shrink if Uber has driven you to the brink of madness.

Pax typically respond much more positively to sunshine and puppies, rainbows and flowers, so give it to them and you will in general be rewarded, regardless of how dark and sad you in fact are. In other words if you are still out there driving for Uber then regardless of the shitty situation you may find yourself in, try to make the most of it. Don't try and drag the innocent bystanders, the pax, into your hell just to try and make yourself feel better under the category of "misery loves company"... unless you want to make your situation even worse. How many times do you hear the common lament of pax about taxi drivers who cried to them during the whole trip about how their life sucked and how they weren't making any money...blah blah blah. How many pax told you that story in a positive light, it always comes across as a negative experience to the pax. They could not wait to get out of that cab, they didn't want to hear it, and they really honestly couldn't care less.

What the OP is trying to say is to use the phrase "TAG" to keep a simple reminder in your head to stay positive and always work the idea of tips into your conversations in a positive way, as opposed to suffering in silence or complaining, and to use that term to quickly convey this message to other drivers. A "program" does not have to entail a 3-ring binder, a seminar program at a swanky hotel with a complimentary lunch and a highly paid motivational speaker and/or a dvd training/motivational series sold through Amazon. It can simply be a good idea, for free. That's all it is, and it is both powerful and beautiful. Take or leave it. Don't fry your brain too much over it either way.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> The idea is a good one IMO. If you have a problem with her calling it a "program" then just consider it a good suggestion, a good idea.
> 
> The basic idea is to employ the power of positive thinking and a positive attitude to basically turn lemons into lemonade, so to speak. It has been my experience that you get far better tips, and trips, and future business (referrals, repeat business, etc) by projecting a positive attitude as opposed to spilling all the ugliness out of your soul at any opportunity. Pax don't want to hear the ugly sad stories, leave that for your weekly confessional on Sunday if you are into that, or your shrink if Uber has driven you to the brink of madness.
> 
> ...


I have no issue with people making suugestions to help drivers make more money,

However I do have an issue with people that make claims regarding a "program" that may not be all that it seems.

10,000 uber in the US? Where is this number obtained from?

What is involved in the marketing program?

The OP claims that this is the official driver program, well i will suggest that driverj is the official driver spokesman, do either of these claims have credibility?

If people are going to be told that this is a tested program back it up with some facts.

And know there is a we to this program, who is the "we" in all this?

If a self development course or self improvement progam is behind this it should be stated, not veiled in some socalled bullshit


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

OH MY GOD....WHAT AN ASSHOLE..... UNDERLING... YOU NEED YOUR FREAKING HEAD EXAMINED... Get a life dude, get a life. LOL


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> OH MY GOD....WHAT AN ASSHOLE..... UNDERLING... YOU NEED YOUR FREAKING HEAD EXAMINED... Get a life dude, get a life. LOL


You are the one making bulshit claims that you wont back up.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I was actually going to wait until Monday for this post.....but so far my EXPERIENCE is that this system/method/approach/suggestion actually works.....and works well. Of all the customers that I mentioned that "Tips are great" .....I received tips from about 70%. Sometimes only a dollar or two and sometimes $10-$15. Now the caveat is that those are the ones I mention that "Tips are great". Some I did NOT mention it to and those were the ones that did NOT ask me how I liked working for Fuber or how long I worked for Fuber or for that matter did NOT give me an opportunity to subtly introduce the statement that "Tips are great". Is it possible that these passengers that MIGHT have tipped if I could have mention to them how great tips are? Or are these the self absorbed entitled pricks that probably STILL wouldn't have tipped. No way of knowing.

Early results for ME: "Tips are great" substantially increased my odds of getting a tip and seemed to increase the amount of tips that I have received....apparently without upsetting the passengers. Early results sure. But I would definitely recommend drivers try it out for themselves and decide if it works for them.

Thanks @MrsUberJax for the great idea!


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm with you. Just add clients that tip get 5 star rating.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I also have signs up to educate clients.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Started using the TAG to answer the inevitable question, "How do you like driving for Uber?"

Went from tips every now and then to almost half tipping now.

2 pax I took home after the clubs closed last night only had $5 cash and wanted to tip more after taking them through taco bell.

Drop then off and he hands me some ones warped around a $25 gift card to home depot. Was a good night


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

You are welcome "Former Yellow Driver" Thank you for sharing your positive experience! TAG, You're it! Fondly, Mrs. Uber Jax....


----------



## Uberalex23 (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't know who it was but earlier some one brought up a very good question about what to say when pax replies with '' aren't tips already included?" particularly in a challenging manner, instead of not replying anything as was suggested, you can again use onother level of reverse psychology by actually agreeing with them that tips are included and you are stopping riders from tipping you at every turn but people are just so awesome in this area that they insist that i take it. I don't know what about this city but i wouldn't drive anywhere else.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberalex23 said:


> I don't know who it was but earlier some one brought up a very good question about what to say when pax replies with '' aren't tips already included?" particularly in a challenging manner, instead of not replying anything as was suggested, you can again use onother level of reverse psychology by actually agreeing with them that tips are included and you are stopping riders from tipping you at every turn but people are just so awesome in this area that they insist that i take it. I don't know what about this city but i wouldn't drive anywhere else.


So lie and keep spreading the lie? Tell them tips are not included even though uber makes it seem that way and if you want to do the tips are great bit then add that it doesn't matter as most of the customers in your area KNOW THAT and are awesome and tip anyway. 
That way if they do tip they are awesome and smart and if not well...


----------



## Uberalex23 (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So lie and keep spreading the lie? Tell them tips are not included even though uber makes it seem that way and if you want to do the tips are great bit then add that it doesn't matter as most of the customers in your area KNOW THAT and are awesome and tip anyway.
> That way if they do tip they are awesome and smart and if not well...


You aren't technically lying, because tips aren't included, your agreeing aspects is simply to avoid unnecessary and or negative conversation. Some pax truly believe tip is included.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberalex23 said:


> You aren't technically lying, because tips aren't included, your agreeing aspects is simply to avoid unnecessary and or negative conversation. Some pax truly believe tip is included.


"Actually agreeing with them that tips are included" is what I was referring to. That IS a lie. Read the original that I replied to.


----------



## Uberalex23 (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Actually agreeing with them that tips are included" is what I was referring to. That IS a lie. Read the original that I replied to.


You can refer to it as potato if you like, if they are under a false assumption then it is uber that is lying to them. I can substitute 'included' with 'required' i don't know why this is an issue for you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberalex23 said:


> You can refer to it as potato if you like, if they are under a false assumption then it is uber that is lying to them. I can substitute 'included' with 'required' i don't know why this is an issue for you.


I give up. English must be your second or third language. You obviously didn't understand my first comment at all. This us like the whole arguing with a pig routine. Useless and it just annoys the pig


----------



## Uberalex23 (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I give up. English must be your second or third language. You obviously didn't understand my first comment at all. This us like the whole arguing with a pig routine. Useless and it just annoys the pig


You won't be missed


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Uberalex23 said:


> I don't know who it was but earlier some one brought up a very good question about what to say when pax replies with '' aren't tips already included?" particularly in a challenging manner, instead of not replying anything as was suggested, you can again use onother level of reverse psychology by actually agreeing with them that tips are included and you are stopping riders from tipping you at every turn but people are just so awesome in this area that they insist that i take it. I don't know what about this city but i wouldn't drive anywhere else.


Idiotic.


----------



## Uberalex23 (Jan 18, 2015)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Idiotic.


Tips are great


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Uberalex23 said:


> I don't know who it was but earlier some one brought up a very good question about what to say when pax replies with '' aren't tips already included?" particularly in a challenging manner, instead of not replying anything as was suggested, you can again use onother level of reverse psychology by actually agreeing with them that tips are included and you are stopping riders from tipping you at every turn but people are just so awesome in this area that they insist that i take it. I don't know what about this city but i wouldn't drive anywhere else.


Thanks for trying, but I would not continue the lie on tipping. You could also say driving for Uber, you are so rich you don't need tips


----------



## Uberalex23 (Jan 18, 2015)

CowboyMC said:


> Thanks for trying, but I would not continue the lie on tipping. You could also say driving for Uber, you are so rich you don't need tips


Learn how to read lol


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

I absolutely love this idea however, I would fear that the pax might low star me for "pressuring" or "suggesting" they tip me specially when they pretty much know that Uber discourages tipping (which is obscene considering how little we are making AND how it has no ill effect on Uber if a pax gave us some cash.) I also fear that a percentage of pax will message Uber about this and when Uber finds out about this movement, they will make it even more clear to pax not to tip thereby further reducing chances of us getting tips. Your thoughts?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

[Q="suewho, post: 138176, member: 2718"]I think its gone beyond "reaching out" to uber. They say they're working on it but still after 6 months nothing. So its obviously total bs.
how hard would it be for their techs to do it?
So if you want your tips, youre going to have to take matters into your own hands, or, wait for the outcome of the lawsuit.[/QUOTE]
I dont believe uber has ever said they're working on it. In fact, they've said exactly the opposite. That they refuse to do it.


----------



## Sdusa2 (Aug 11, 2015)

I made a little sign saying 

"Tips are Great. And greatly appreciated by my grand-kiddies."
Cash or Credit Card gratefully accepted.


----------



## iamthedarkwolf (Sep 27, 2015)

Does Square have an option to take out the taxes on your tips? I think the Paypal credit card reader does.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

unter ling said:


> NOW INTRODUCING THE DRIVER TAG PROGRAM... Everyone must begin the new program - even though there are fare cuts- every driver must sing it like a mantra- the tips are great, always always- the tips are great! Even in casual conversation - tell everyone, the tips are great. This is the OFFICIAL DRIVER TAG PROGRAM.
> 
> Here is the quote from the original post. The last sentance being " this is the official driver tag program"
> 
> Could it be any clearer?


Except it's not "Official" from Uber. It's only official because the genius who came up with it labeled it that way. If lots of drivers start doing it, it will become "DeFacto Official"

Love the 'program" TAG, you're it.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

I've tried it for two days.

Signs in the headrest and above the glove compartment.

Cup full of 5's and 1's.

Say "Tips Are Great" when they ask how it's going.

So far, two $3 tips from Asian ladies.

Rich techies and Wall Street types making $150K and more. Zilch.

Don't give them a 1 star. That alerts Uber and Uber will call the pax and investigate.

Just give all "no-tippers" 3 stars. No matter how nice, or that they were ready, or that they entered their destination.

NO TIP = 3 STARS.

Do it enough and their rating will fall to below 4 stars alerting other drivers to the fact these pax are too cheap to tip.

And then no one pick them up. If Uber *****es, just tell 'em the pax had a very low rating.


----------



## Hannibalb (Jan 19, 2016)

MrsUberJax said:


> NOW INTRODUCING THE DRIVER TAG PROGRAM... Everyone must begin the new program - even though there are fare cuts- every driver must sing it like a mantra- the tips are great, always always- the tips are great! Even in casual conversation - tell everyone, the tips are great. This is the OFFICIAL DRIVER TAG PROGRAM.
> 
> We can not wait for UBER to change we have to start this change ourselves! I do it all the time- 4 out of 5 fares are tipping me so, this is working! From now on, the THE TIPS ARE GREAT! THATS THE ONE THING WE CAN COUNT ON, THE TIPS ARE GREAT! Ask every driver Have you heard about the TAG PROGRAM? It works man! Make it so.
> 
> ...


Are you guys still using this strategy and does it work? How many tips do you get?


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

Do it! That way the pax has no excuse not to tip. Even if 99% don't tip, do it anyway. And then rate the cheap bastards 3 stars. Any driver picking up a lowly rated cheepo will know exactly what he is getting. NOTHING.


----------



## toolian (Jan 15, 2015)

I will never agree with rating a passenger by if they tip or not. The CEO of the commonly explicitly tells them not to tip. Not their fault. I do accept tips without hesitation, though and tell anyone who asks that tipping is appreciated and even needed at these rates.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

BulletTrain said:


> How about this one?:
> 
> (Notice every sentence ends in an exclamation point! -lol)


You missed one !

Andy !

;-) !


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Roogy said:


> What if other places start to implement the TAG program? You go to McDonald's and the guy behind the counter tells you "job doesn't pay much but the Tips Are Great". Or you go to the dentist "Obamacare is killing us. I don't think we could stay in business if it weren't for the tips". You on board with that?


Who can afford a dentist on what Uber Pays? Sorry for the late response. Reading through some old threads, had to make a smart alec comment

The guy at McDonald's I would slip him a couple of bucks, because I can relate to him, both of our jobs suck.


----------



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

toolian said:


> I will never agree with rating a passenger by if they tip or not. The CEO of the commonly explicitly tells them not to tip. Not their fault. I do accept tips without hesitation, though and tell anyone who asks that tipping is appreciated and even needed at these rates.


There are three signs in my car that say "Tips Are Great. And very much appreciated by my grand-kiddies. Cash or credit card gratefully accepted."

There is a large cup full of one and five dollar bills clearly visible.

I never explicitly ask for a tip.

Yes, Kalanek hates drivers and hates tipping. He refuses to put a tip option in the passenger app.

Uber used to say "the tip is included in the fare" but they are being sued over that statement. The new line is "Tipping is not necessary". And Uber is correct. It is not necessary. Anymore than it is "necessary" to tip your server, bellman, cab driver, or hair stylist. It is not necessary, but it is customary.

And it's about time Uber passengers got the message that 5 star passengers tip. Just like 5 star drivers help with luggage or provide a cell phone charger.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Made $80 in tips last night.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

toolian said:


> I will never agree with rating a passenger by if they tip or not. The CEO of the commonly explicitly tells them not to tip. Not their fault. I do accept tips without hesitation, though and tell anyone who asks that tipping is appreciated and even needed at these rates.


Since he's the CEO of the APP then they shouldn't tip the APP. But he's not MY CEO since I'm "self employed". So he's not telling them to not tip ME.


----------



## marcefay (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't refuse them anymore, at first few times I did. But I could use more for sure.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

*I would never refuse a tip, why that would be .........UN-CANADIAN!

Wondering about the approach to take in overcoming the existing brainwashing that is already in place. Many pax will vaguely remember something about the tip being included when they signed up; it's that initial process when it asks about the percentage for taxis. When you mention t.a.g., the rider may think that they are part of that and therefore not feel obliged to tip any further.

What is the best way to set them straight in this situation?

( Incidentally, I believe Uber included this in the sign up process for the explicit purpose of leaving the rider a bit confused and over time that morphs into "tip is included" It's by design and it permeates every area leading to OBSCURIFIRTION of everything Uber) *


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

MrsUberJax said:


> NOW INTRODUCING THE DRIVER TAG PROGRAM... Everyone must begin the new program - even though there are fare cuts- every driver must sing it like a mantra- the tips are great, always always- the tips are great! Even in casual conversation - tell everyone, the tips are great. This is the OFFICIAL DRIVER TAG PROGRAM.
> 
> We can not wait for UBER to change we have to start this change ourselves! I do it all the time- 4 out of 5 fares are tipping me so, this is working! From now on, the THE TIPS ARE GREAT! THATS THE ONE THING WE CAN COUNT ON, THE TIPS ARE GREAT! Ask every driver Have you heard about the TAG PROGRAM? It works man! Make it so.
> 
> ...


Anyone been doing this? Any sample sizes of 50-100 attempts? If yes, please share your results.


----------



## hotrodzoomguy (Jan 2, 2016)

unter ling said:


> NOW INTRODUCING THE DRIVER TAG PROGRAM... Everyone must begin the new program - even though there are fare cuts- every driver must sing it like a mantra- the tips are great, always always- the tips are great! Even in casual conversation - tell everyone, the tips are great. This is the OFFICIAL DRIVER TAG PROGRAM.
> 
> Here is the quote from the original post. The last sentance being " this is the official driver tag program"
> 
> Could it be any clearer?


Oh, , I get it!! Beg for tips


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

bdriven said:


> Anyone been doing this? Any sample sizes of 50-100 attempts? If yes, please share your results.


I started doing that months ago and it absolutely does work.


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

Uber Kraus said:


> I started doing that months ago and it absolutely does work.


When the opportunity arises I'll try it


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Rider: How long have you worked for Uber...
Driver: I've been around a couple of months...
Rider: How's business...
Driver: Pretty Good
Rider: I heard about the fare cuts. How much money do you make?
Driver: The fare cuts stink, but I do ok, the Tips are great! 
Rider: Shuts up, has a perplexed look on their face...
If the conversation continues, don't push it.. just let it go... don't degrade the company because then you look like an ass.. just go about your day with a positive attitude and remember, the rates suck, but the Tips are great. 
(The pax is either an ass and will ignore it.. or a decent person & you've planted the seed... 
At this point, the pax is more likely than ever before to throw you a buck or two)

Have a good day out there friends...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Who are the drivers that have tested this and approved it nationwide? What exactly are you trying to sell here?





unter ling said:


> Can you provide the test data, how big was the sample group, where was it done?
> 
> Also who is the we that did this testing?
> 
> ...





unter ling said:


> I have no issue with people making suugestions to help drivers make more money,
> 
> However I do have an issue with people that make claims regarding a "program" that may not be all that it seems.
> 
> ...


I just quoted the best questions that never got answered


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Every driver should have change for $20 and a square reader in their car at all times. It's time to create positive change within the ranks. https://squareup.com/


It read I could not use that promo code any longer or something to that tune. I will sign up if it will help someone else out.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I just quoted the best questions that never got answered


That read like someone from corporate posted those questions. (looks concerned)


----------

